# [SOLVED] Klawiatura i polskie znaki

## dead_parrot

Cześć,

Jestem świeżym użytkownikiem Gentoo, dlatego na początek proszę o wyrozumiałość.   :Embarassed: 

Mam problem z lokalizacją systemu, a konkretnie z polsimi znakami na klawiaturze. Wynik locale wygląda u mnie następująco

```

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

Mapowanie klawiatury w xorg.conf wygląda następująco

```

Section "InputDevice"

<------>Identifier  "Keyboard0"

<------>Driver      "kbd".

<------>Option "XkbLayout"    "pl"

EndSection

```

no a polskich znaków nie ma. Pojawiają sie dopiero po zrobieniu

```

setxkbmap pl

```

Rozumiem, że można powyższe poleceniu wywołać w skryptach startowych, ale chciałbym zrozumiec co jest obecnie nie tak. Macie może jakieś pomysły co zrobiłem nie tak? Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagi.

PozdrawiamLast edited by dead_parrot on Sat Mar 31, 2012 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

zobacz w Xorg.0.log czy Ci czasem nie ustawia klawiatury innym sterownikiem np. evdev i wtedy konfiguracja dla kbd nie smiga[/code].

Ja nie mam w ogole xorg.conf, mam za to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ katalog a w nim plik keyboard.conf z:

```

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "keyboard-all"

   Option    "XkbOptions"  "lv3:ralt_switch_multikey" 

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

   MatchIsKeyboard   "on"

EndSection

```

Powinno smigac.

----------

## dead_parrot

Dzięki! Wygląda na to, że miałeś rację. Skopiowałem Twoją konfigurację i śmiga. Musiałem tylko usunać

```

InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

```

z Section "ServerLayout".

Pytanie mam jeszcze takie, dlaczego nie chciało mi działać jak sobie tylko podmieniłem sterownik na evdev jak niżej:

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout"    "pl"

EndSection

```

?

----------

## SlashBeast

Pewnie matchiskeyboard jest istotne, dodaj SOLVED do tytulu tematu.

Swoja droga, jak nie masz nic konkretnego ustawione w xorg.conf to wywal go.

Ja mam kilka plikow z konfiguracja inputow jak keyboard, mouse, synaptic (touchpad) czy nvidia.

----------

